# My garden



## wojtek (May 22, 2011)

I want to show you part of my garden.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wojtek (May 22, 2011)

Part 2





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## paphioboy (May 22, 2011)

WOW... Never thought one can have such beautiful blooms in Poland...


----------



## Heather (May 22, 2011)

Gorgeous azaleas! Please share anytime!


----------



## Erythrone (May 22, 2011)

Splendid!!!!!

Magnifique!


----------



## wojtek (May 22, 2011)

Part 3





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


My dog  Schnauzer miniature






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Look at the roses garden.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## etex (May 22, 2011)

Very beautiful gardens you have bursting with Spring blooms!! It looks heavenly! 
And very cute dog!! Thank you so much for showing us!


----------



## Erythrone (May 22, 2011)

OMG!!! all your Azaleas and Rhodies are so healthy... these are not very easy shrubs here.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 22, 2011)

Well you definitely like the genus Rhododendron! If you have a greenhouse you ought to try some of the tropical members - the vireyas - if you haven't already...many are stunning.

Those multipetaled deciduous azaleas in particular are fascinating. Very cool and thanks for that eyeful :clap:


----------



## Shiva (May 22, 2011)

Looks like paradise to me, not counting the dog. oke:


----------



## goldenrose (May 22, 2011)

:drool::drool: What a fireworks display!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (May 22, 2011)

Amazing azaleas and rhododendrons! I have the same one as the last one pictured in your second post.


----------



## JeanLux (May 25, 2011)

Yes, great plants and blooming!!!! Jean

(unfortunately ours suffered a lot this year, because we had almost no rain for these last 6-8 ? weeks, but some freezy nights)


----------



## wojtek (Jun 11, 2011)

Little Update 

First, roses garden





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



_Hydrangea macrophylla)_





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

_Paeonia suffruticosa _





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I do not know the name but I like it






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

more to come


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 11, 2011)

Wojtek, firstly you have a magnificent garden! I love the vibrant colors of azaleas especially! As for your unknown flowering plant (violet, three-petal flower), I think it might be _Tradescantia gigantea_, or another species of Spiderwort.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 11, 2011)

Fantastic garden!


----------



## Marc (Jun 11, 2011)

The last plant could be Tradescantia virginiana, we've got quite a few of these in our garden and they are very vigorous growers.


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2011)

Yup, spiderwort, and great garden photos! Love the peonies of course.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 11, 2011)

Delightful and I also love the rock wall. I wish I could fit something like this on my plot.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 16, 2011)

Great pictures!!! You have a nice garden!!


----------



## wojtek (Jul 2, 2011)

_Hemerocallis _

Today only three bloms





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful garden -- beautiful flowers! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wojtek (Jul 9, 2011)

Update:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 9, 2011)

Great selection of lilies!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanx for the tour.


----------

